# wucher Preise : normaler Telefon Anschluss



## amdintel (17. März 2009)

ich soll mich grade für jemanden erkundigen der einfach nur 
einen Telefon Anschluss sucht ohne Internet, weil kein PC.

die Telekom will 19.95 €, z.z. saftige Anschluss Gebühr ca. 50 € noch extra abkassieren.
Arcor will auch 19.95 €  saftige Anschluss Gebühr 
da ist noch nicht ein mal ein Telefon mit dabei.

also irgendwie stimmt das -Verhältnis  heute nicht mehr , zwischen Handy und Festnetz .
Handy zum Festnetz Anschluss ....
Das sind ja richtige Abzocker und Wucher Preise , für einen 
Standard Telefon Anschluss . -Kunden und  Bürger werden also so zu sagen
dafür bestraft, wenn sie kein Internet wollen, z.b. eine Oma die einfach nur telefonieren will,
daber für PC und Internet kein Interesse hat .

Beispiel dazu  , Handy Prepet Karte Constart kostet 9.95 € 
Fonic und Blue.de, Aldi ,  kostet etwa das gleiche ,.die Gesprächs min kostet 9 Cent. 
ein telefonnat tagsüber in ein Handy Netz vom Festnetz Telefon aus, ist 30 % teuer, als wenn man von den oben genannten Prepet KArten ins Handy Netz telefoniert .  
Ein einfaches Handy  bekommt man heute schon unter 30 €.

Also irgendwie komme ich mir von diesen Anbietern etwas verarscht vor


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. März 2009)

Die 59,95€ bei der Telekom sind nochmal, auch wenn du DSL willst.
Hast man noch keinen Anschluss muss man erstmal die Bereitstellung bezahlen
Der monatliche Grundpreis liegt bei 17,95€. Für 19,95 gibts dann schon 120 Freiminuten ins Festnetz.
Ich würde einfach in den T-Punkt gehen und ve3rhandeln.
Klappt meistens sehr gut. Wenn es in dem einen T-Punkt nicht klappt, auf zum nächsten. Die sind alle selbstständig!


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

also, das "wucher" zu nennen ist fast schon ne frechheit. du solltest vlt. mal erst nachrechnen, bevor du so was behauptest. 

zuerst mal ist es fast immer so, dass es ne aktion gibt, wo man die freischaltungsgebühr nicht zahlen muss oder 3 monate keine grundgebühr usw., so dass man effektiv gar keine freischaltungsgebühr zahlen muss. die gebühr gibt es an sich nur noch, damit die unternehmen eben mit neukunden-"geschenken" werben können.

zum zweiten: nen festnetzanschluss behält man auch ne ganze weile, man kann ggf. sogar - wenn man nur umzieht - mit dem anbieter reden und eine erneute gebühr für einen anschluss in der neuen wohnung verhindern. auch bei nem neuvertrag kann man um die gebühr rumkommen, wenn man verhandelt.

wegen der kosten: nehmen wir mal die oma als beispiel. mit nem prepaidhandy jeden tag 10min telefonieren, oder alle 3 tage ne halbe stunde oder so, dann wären das 9 cent x 30tage x 10min = 27€. mit nem tcom-anschluss sind es beim basistarif 18€ grundgebühr. an kosten also die 18€ plus 30tage x 10min x 3cent = 9€ gesprächskosten. das ist also gleichteuer. wenn sie aber bei der tcom nen euro mehr bezahlt, dann sind ortsgespräche 1/3 billiger, oder 2€ mehr und sie hat zusötzlich uzm güsntigeren preis schon 120min dabei. dann hat sie mit der tcom pro monat insgesamt bereits gespart. erst recht wenn sie mehr als im beispiel telefoniert spart sie sowieso mit der tcom, auch nur mit dem basistarif.

was man auch nicht vergessen darf is, dass ein festnetztelefon zuverlässiger funktioniert. grad ältere kommen mit so kleinen handys nicht zurecht, auch der akku muss immer wieder bewußt aufgeladen werden (schnurloses festnetz legst du auf die ladestation, die wiederum der ort ist, wo die leute dann auch genau wissen, dass das telefon dort ist) 

wenn es nur darum geht, dass die oma erreichbar sein soll, dann ist ein handy natürlich billiger für SIE, aber du musst auch bedenken, was mit leuten ist, die sie anrufen wollen. ein telefonat von festnetz auf handy oder von einem anderen netz auf das günstige von fonic&co ist teuer bzw. kostet wertvolle freiminuten. das schlimmste für nen älterne menschen wäre, dass wegen so was dann soziale kontakte abnehmen.

was man auch nicht vergessen darf is, dass servicenummern vom handy aus idr SEHR teuer sind. grad nicht mehr ganz junge leute müssen öfter mal ne servicenummer anrufen, die sind nicht mehr ganz so fit, um selber übers internet (du selber sprichst ja auch von leuten, die gar kein internet wollen) sich rat zu suchen.

und vielen leuten ist es einfach lieber, wenn sie wissen "da is ein telefon, ich zahl 20€ im monat - und kann mich drauf verlassen", als dass die wie gesagt stndig auf den akku achten müssen. auch das ständige aufladen bei nem prepaid ist ein grund, der grad bei älteren leuten ein hinderniss darstellt. 

ach ja: service vor ort bieten die billig-prepaidanbieter null. zB die tcom aber hat etliche tshops und kostenose hotlines.


----------



## Kadauz (18. März 2009)

Das seh ich auch so. Vielleicht bist du noch zu jung um zu wissen, dass einem im Leben nichts geschenkt wird.


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2009)

nee ist keine Frechheit sondern Wucher und Abzocke für Festnetz,
sehr hohe Anschluss Kosten und nicht ein mal ein Telefon 
mit  dabei, das sind Preise wie im 18.jh. wo es noch keine Alternativen gab. im Prinzip dürfte so ein einfacher Analog Telefon Anschluss heute  gar nichts mehr kosten, das währe zeitgemäß.
ich zahle derzeit bei meinem Telefon Anbieter für meinen Analgen Anschluss 15 €  Grundgebühr , nur dafür das   ich einen Anschluss bereit halte , für was eigentlich noch?
ich überlege nun auch, den zu kündigen, telefonieren tut ich mit dem Handy,
ins Internet gehe ich mit über UMTS Flat das ist alles günstiger und ohne Vertrags Bindung und wenn morgen oder übermorgen ein Neuer Anbieter kommt, der noch billiger ist , kann ich den sofort nutzten ohne einen   Nachteil zu haben   

Leute die kein Handy wollen und auch kein DSL und Internet ,
z.b. alten Leute und Rentner  werden bei Fest Netz Anschluss richtig abzugezock und heftig gemolken .man  sollte mal bei der Regulierungs Behört eine Beschwerde darüber vorlegen , weil die sehr hohen Kosten nicht gerechtfertigt sind und im keinem Verhältnis heute mehr stehen , mit einem Handy Tarif und mit einem Handy hat man mehr Leistung und mehr nutzen ,  als mit einem Festnetz Anschluss , beim Handy gibt es , SMS, MMS, und noch andere Möglichkeiten .

Constar Card kostet 10 €
Blau.de, Sipiu , Fonic, Aldi, Bild alle 10 € die Karten , 
zu  9 Cent/min, a 24 Stunden. Base hat ähnliche Angebote. 
ich habe z.b.  Constar , ein flaches Handy kostet unter 39 € ,
das sind 39.00 € plus 10 € 49 € , monatliche Flat 9.95 an laufenden Kosten , alles ohne Vertrags Bindung ,


----------



## rebel4life (18. März 2009)

Ein Festnetzanschluss ist einfach etwas anderes als ein Mobiltelefon. Zudem sind 16-17€ was der in der "Grundausstattung" kostet wirklich nicht viel.

Wieso sollte deiner Meinung nach ein "analoger" Anschluss umsonst sein? Weil ISDN so viel besser ist? 

Denkst du die Telekom hat jetzt ihr Netz und jetzt machen die nur noch Gewinn? Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, es werden zur Zeit relativ viel neue Leitungen verlegt, dann kostet der Service auch noch etwas, was nicht zu vernachlässigen ist (Damit mit mein ich auch die Techniker, die du zwar nie zu Hause siehst, die aber sofort bei Problemen (sofern sie in der nähe sind) nach dem rechten auf dem Weg zum Kunden die Signale überprüfen und du glaubst gar nicht, wieviel die zu tun haben.).


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Constar Card kostet 10 €
> Blau.de, Sipiu , Fonic, Aldi, Bild alle 10 € die Karten ,
> zu 9 Cent/min, a 24 Stunden. Base hat ähnliche Angebote.


 ich sehe, dass du mein posting gar nicht richtig gelesen hast. schon wenn du nur täglich 10min telefonierst, ist ein tcom-anschluss billiger als deine tollen 9cent/min-propaidanbieter. 

natürlich gibt es leute, für die sich das nicht lohnt. aber du hast die freie wahl, niemand zwingt einen, nen festnetzanschluss zu bestellen. 

aber "wucher" ist das auf keinen fall. ist dir klar, was die ganze technik kostet? das is grotesk, dass du da "kostenloses festnetz" verlangst. was kommt als nächstes? kostenlose games für alle, weil man ja als singapur-import auch spiele für nur 10€ bekommen kann? kostenloses wasser, weil man ja auch regenwasser sammeln könnte? 




> ich habe z.b. Constar , ein flaches Handy kostet unter 39 € ,
> das sind 39.00 € plus 10 € 49 € , monatliche Flat 9.95 an laufenden Kosten , alles ohne Vertrags Bindung ,


 das preismodell ist für dich vlt. gut, aber halt nicht für jedermann geeignet. insbesondere das argument mit dem "angerufen werden" halte ich für wichtig: aus dem festnetz dich anrufen is für die leute sauteuer, auch leute die kein D1 haben zahlen mächtig drauf, und auch die 9cent von den billig-prepaid-anbietern zur dir sind deutlich mehr als ein festnetzanruf. und bei congstar isses dafür dann auch rel. teuer, wenn du außerhalb des festnetzes jemand anrufen willst. und zB kostenlose nummern von vielen firmen kannst du per handy nicht kostenlos nutzen.

meine eltern zB würden bekannte, die nur noch eine handynummer haben, ausschließlich für kurzanrufe noch anrufen, wenn überhaupt. aber nur zum reden "wie geht es dir" usw. würden die das sein lassen. ist das eine schöne zukunft? wenn du zB ein bekannter von mir wärst, würd ich dich auch nur noch dann anrufen, wenn es um nen wichtigen termin geht oder so. 


sicher wird es in zukunft immer mehr anpassen, und irgendwann wird es wohl auch keine oder nur noch eine geringe preisnliche trennung mehr geben bei festnetz vs. mobil. es gibt ja auch seit ner weile schon handyverträge mit nem festnetz-bereich, wo man dann von außerhalb auch wie zu nem festnetzanschluss erreichbar ist. aber "wucher" is festnetz keinesfalls.


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2009)

Der analoge Anschluss hat einen tollen Vorteil: Der funzt auch bei Stromausfall, ein Handy brauch einen Sendemast und der brauch Strom.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Leute die kein Handy wollen und auch kein DSL und Internet ,
> z.b. alten Leute und Rentner  werden bei Fest Netz Anschluss richtig abzugezock und heftig gemolken .man  sollte mal bei der Regulierungs Behört eine Beschwerde darüber vorlegen , weil die sehr hohen Kosten nicht gerechtfertigt sind und im keinem Verhältnis heute mehr stehen


Wo werden die abgezockt und gemolken? Es gibt zb. auch Telefon Flats für Festnetz.
Und das die Grundgebür 19,95 kostet ist auch völlig normal, genau wie die Kosten für die Anschlussgebühr normal sind.
Geh du mal nur zur Regulierungsbehörde. Das einzige was du Ernten wirst, ist lautes Gelächter und blanken Hohn


----------



## rebel4life (18. März 2009)

@riedochs:
Ein klares jein dazu - man ist zwar bei einem Stromausfall erreichbar und kann telefonieren, aber das ist eine Frage der Zeit - in den Verteilerhäuschen gibt es Batterieräume, die reichen aber höchstens 30 Minuten, denn da stehen gut Geräte und Server drin...


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

zudem hat doch eh jeder "doof" inzwischen schnurlostelefon, da nutzt einem die tatsache, dass einem alten telefon der strom der tel.leitung reichte, leider rein gar nix, selbst wenn die verteilerpunkte der tcom&co nicht vom stromausfall betroffen wären


----------



## rebel4life (18. März 2009)

Wir haben normale Telefone, schnurlos ist unnötig, dafür haben wir halt einfach auf jedem Stock eins. Ich seh kein Problem darin, aber für manche muss es ja immer kabellos sein.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich sehe, dass du mein posting gar nicht richtig gelesen hast. schon wenn du nur täglich 10min telefonierst, ist ein tcom-anschluss billiger als deine tollen 9cent/min-propaidanbieter.


 bei der 9.95 Flat zahle ich garnichts  , eine Handy Flat die eine Laufzeit von 4 Wochen hat und sich autom. verlängert wenn man nicht 2 Wochen vor ende kündigt .
Klarer  gesagt ,  wo andere 18 € mit dem Fest Telefon bezahlen , zahle ich nur 9.95 und habe schon eine Handy Flat  und das Handy hat ja wohl eine größere Reichweite als ein Schnur los Telefon, dabei währe dann noch die Abhör Sicherheit zu nennen, die  Schnur los  Telefone meist nicht haben , ein Handy ist da sicherer .


@rebel4life wieso kann man nicht bei einem Stromausfall mit dem Handy telefonieren ? 
dein Router von deinem DSL Vertrag läuft also ganz ohne Strom ? 
ich kann sogar von meiner Wohnung aus mit dem Notebook uns Internet in so einem Fall , der Book Aku hält über 2 Stunden , das  USB UMTS Stick verbraucht  und 650 mw Strom .

von den Technischen Möglichkeiten ist einfach ein Festnetz Anschluss heute zum Vergleich zum Handy und Mobil UMTS , kann man schon ´bald sagen unwirtschaftlich  zu teuer,
bzw.  weit überteuert  .

für mich ist es in keiner Art und weise 2009 nachzuvollziehen, warum so eine einfache Technik ohne Extras teuer ist, als Fortschritt ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Klarer gesagt , wo andere 18 € mit dem Fest Telefon bezahlen , zahle ich nur 9.95 und habe schon eine Handy Flat


 wie gesagt: für dich mag das passen, aber ich würd allein schon deswegen nicht auf festnetz verzichten, um meinen freunden und verwandten nicht teure anrufe auf mein handy zumuten zu müssen. klar: wenn zB alle bei base wären (10€/monat ins festnetz und zu base), würden wenig pro monat zahlen und könnten kostenlos mit jedem telefonieren. THEORETISCH, denn sobald base so viel marktanteil hätte und keiner mehr umsatz druch anrufe in andere netz generiert, weil ja alle bei base sind, würden die natürlich die preise anheben, denn mit so nem preis kannst du das netz nicht zuverlässig betreiben.

mittlerweile frag ich mich, was du eigentlich willst. der 10€-tarif bei congstar scheint dir ja zu reichen, wieso regst du dich dann über nen ganz anderen tarif auf, der millionen von anderen leuten die bessere wahl erscheint, auch wenn er teurer is?

und solang anrufe ZU handys nicht allgemein deutlich billiger werden (du zB zahlst zwar ins festnetz nur 10€ pauschal, aber zu handys dafür wiederum ziemlich viel), und anrufe VON handys ins ausland ebenfalls, wird das festnetz auch nicht so schnell sterben.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2009)

weil ich für jemanden einen Telefon Anschluss suche ,
der weder I-Net will noch ein Handy haben will.
und dabei also bei der suche 2009 bin ich auf diese immens teuren Festnetz Tarife gestoßen , ich weis ja , was ich bezahle .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...dabei währe dann noch die Abhör Sicherheit zu nennen, die  Schnur los  Telefone meist nicht haben , ein Handy ist da sicherer .


Soviel zur Abhörsicherheit von Handys: gulli: Berlin: Mehr als 1 Mio. Telefonate überwacht



amdintel schrieb:


> weil ich für jemanden einen Telefon Anschluss suche ,
> der weder I-Net will noch ein Handy haben will.
> und dabei also bei der suche 2009 bin ich auf diese immens teuren Festnetz Tarife gestoßen , ich weis ja , was ich bezahle .


In deinem Startpost hast du doch schon selber festgestellt was ein Festnetzanschluss + Anschschlußgebühr kostet. Demnach suchst du nicht nach einem Angebot, sondern du regst dich - mal wieder - über Dinge auf die völlig Normal sind. Was man auch ganz gut in dem Thread-Titel und in deinen folgenden Posts erkennen kann.
-----
Außerdem erinnere ich dich mal an deine Aussage. Wonach du froh sein kannst, das dir überhaupt noch jemand Antwortet:


amdintel schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich und in der Tat erstaunlich,
> das die schlechtesten  und teuersten Verträge  gern in Foren
> gerne empfohlen werden,
> ob das Dummheit  oder Absicht ist, lasse ich  hier mal offen ?


-----

Zum Thema Festnetzanschluss - hier kannst du auch vergleichen: Telefonanschluss Festnetz - Anbieter, Tarife und Vergleich


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> weil ich für jemanden einen Telefon Anschluss suche ,
> der weder I-Net will noch ein Handy haben will.


 und wie ist dessen telefonieverhalten? wenn es nur um einen anruf pro woche mit 10min dauer geht und das "erreichbar sein", dann sind 18€ natürlich rel. viel. hatte derjenige noch nie nen anschluss, oder warum überraschen die preis so sehr?

die preise basieren nunmal auch auf nachfrage-angebots-berechnungen. wenn die anschlüsse DEUTLICH billiger wären, dann müßten die anbieter wiederum die gesprächskosten erhöhen, um keine verluste zu machen. zudem würden viele leute sich dann einfach noch nen anschluss dazubestellen, wenn der kaum was kosten würde, und dann wiederum müßten die telefonanbieter deutlich mehr technik einsetzen, mehr kabel verlegen usw. um zu gewährleisten, dass alles auch funktioniert - und das würde die preise dann nochmal hochtreiben.

es is alles nicht so simpel, wie du dir das vorstellst, so nach dem motto "die technik is doch älter als handys - warum gibt es das nicht für umme?"

und bei der mehrzahl der leute is ein festnetzanschluss nunmal doch insgesamt billiger und praktischer als ein handy (ich betone nochmal, dass es für viele leute ne zumutung wäre, wenn sie jemanden nur über ne handynummer erreichen können).


----------



## leorphee (19. März 2009)

Ihr schaukelt Euch hier ja ganz schön hoch...
Ich habe ja auch beides (Handy & Festnetz), aber ich finde das die T Com Grundgebühr von 16,36 € auch zu hoch ist, da würden 10,- € auch reichen. Handy habe ich von meinem Festnetzanschluss Anbieter kostenlos dazu bekommen und kann damit ins deutsche Festnetz umsonst telefonieren, zu den Mobilfunknetzen egal wann 19 ct, also beschwere ich mich nicht. es wird schon jeder wissen was er will...


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> Ihr schaukelt Euch hier ja ganz schön hoch...
> Ich habe ja auch beides (Handy & Festnetz), aber ich finde das die T Com Grundgebühr von 16,36 € auch zu hoch ist, da würden 10,- € auch reichen.


 ja, aus kundensicht sicher schon, aber ein tel.anbieter, als beispiel die tcom, muss eben ein marktgleichgewicht finden, das seinen bereits vorhandenen techn. kapazitäten und seinen laufenden kosten gerecht wird.

- mit den grundgebühren haben die ein sicheres einkommen, was für investitionsplanung wichtig is. bei festnetz muss ja auch STÄNDIG irgendwo was an kabeln usw. ausgebessert werden. bei mobilfunk stehen da ganz simpel gesagt die sendetürme, und dann isses fürs erste gut.

- natürlich will die tcom es einem auch schmackhaft machen, ne flat zu nehmen, denn dann hat die tcom höhere garantierte einnahmen und kann noch besser planen. und wenn die grundgebühr hoch ist, kostet ne flat dann wiederum nicht mehr viel mehr, ist also attraktiver und werbewirksamer als wenn man sagt "5€ grundgebühr, und die telefonflat kostet nur 25€!".  

- wäre die GGebühr billiger, dann müßten für nicht-flatratekunden die minutenpreise steigen. das will ja auch keiner.

- wäre die GGebühr SEHR billig, müßte die tcom noch mehr neue technik und kapazitäten anschaffen, da dann viel mehr leute sich einen (ggf. zusätzlichen) anschluss holen würden. und mehr technik = mehr kosten => minuten/flatratepreise steigen.

und und und... gibt noch viel mehr gründe, wie ein tel.anbieter auf sein grundgebührkonzept kommt, und warum dass insgesamt gesehen sinn macht, auch wenn einzelne vlt. draufzahlen.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2009)

die sache ist ja nur die, das wenn man fast garnicht , oder selten telefoniert , 
so eine Telefon Flat  Anschluss sehr teuer ist und die Grundgebühr eh. 
nur dafür, das man einen Festnet Anschluss bereit hält, für wehn eigentlich  , (ja klar für die Werbe anrufe, die eh verboten sind und sich keiner daran hält ),  

früher hatte ich die meisten teelefon Gespräche übers Festnetz Telefon gefürt, da hatte,
die Min 1.60 € gekostet, heute telefoniere ich ausschließlich nur noch übers Handy, das 
0.00 € an Grundgebühr kostet . -> das ist damit gemeint, heute stimmt das Verhältnis nicht mehr zwischen Handy Tarifen  und Festnetz, die Handy Tarife werden von Zeit zu Zeit immer billiger, die Festnetz Tarife steigen aber im Gegenzug (!) 


mir hat  Tcom am Telefon erzählt,  der Standard Anschluss kostet 18 € monatlich 
z.z ca, 50 € Anschluss Kosten .

PS wer Rechen kann ist klar im Vorteil und spart  viel Geld


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> die sache ist ja nur die, das wenn man fast garnicht , oder selten telefoniert ,
> so eine Telefon Flat Anschluss sehr teuer ist und die Grundgebühr eh.


 ja sicher, aber wer gar nicht oder selten telefoniert, für den wären auch 5€ zuviel. man muss halt wissen, ob man das braucht. genau wie bei dutzenden anderen dingen im alltag. 




> nur dafür, das man einen Festnet Anschluss bereit hält, für wehn eigentlich  , (ja klar für die Werbe anrufe, die eh verboten sind und sich keiner daran hält )


 das muss derjeniege selber beurteilen, der einen haben will. 




> die Handy Tarife werden von Zeit zu Zeit immer billiger, die Festnetz Tarife steigen aber im Gegenzug (!)


 quatsch, ne festnetzminute kostet je nach anbieter und entfernung nur 1-3 cent, die sind gesunken und nicht gestiegen, und ab ner für viele leute völlig normalen minutenzahl pro monat is ne flatrate auch schon lohnenswert. meine eltern hatten früher 100-120€ NUR für telefonieren im monat, jetzt zahlen die 40€ für ne ISDNflat plus internet 6k flat. 

und bei deinem handy is wie gesagt das prob, dass dich zu erreichen dann teuer ist. das is deine sache, ob dir das gefällt. ich fänds extrem mies. 





> PS wer Rechen kann ist klar im Vorteil und spart viel Geld


 jo, und für mich und meine mir am herzen liegenden leute ist es deutlich billiger und angenehmer, dass ich ne pauschale für festnetz und flatrate hab.

ich nehme an, dass du in sachen internet da fein raus bist, weil du irgendwo (eltern?) kostenlos surfen kannst? das können leute, die nicht in nem haushalt, wo ein anderer das internet zahlt, aber nunmal leider nicht, für die bleibt nur ein festnetzanschluss - und das ist dann wiederum preiswerter als per mobilfunk.

wenn ich kein internet bräuchte, wäre die congstar-variante in der tat viel besser, bis eben auf die tatsache, dass ein paar bekannte und auch meine eltern mir den vogel zeigen würde, warum sie mich für 20cent/min anrufen müssen, wenn die was von mir wollen.


----------



## leorphee (20. März 2009)

Ich habe und brauche den Anschluss, allein wegen DSL, das will ich nicht mehr missen, habe es ja erst seit 1,5 Jahren und dann gleich 16000er, vorher gab es das bei uns nicht. Ein Dorf weiter ist immer noch kein DSL...
Meine Eltern haben Ihr Telefon nur zum Telefonieren nun habe ich ihnen geraten einen Festnetzvertrag mit Vodafone zu machen. Nun haben sie Quassie für Ihre Home Zone. eine Festnetznummer (ihre alte mitgenommen/und Handynummer). Das ganze kosten Ihnen 9,95 da ist Telefonieren ins gesamte deutsche Festnetz und Grundgebühr mit drinnen. Das kann die Telekom nicht bieten und hat so weitere 16,36 € + die Telefonkosten verloren, weil es billiger geht.
Und ich würde es jeden empfehlen der nur ein Festnetzanschluss sucht für Festnetztelefonie.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. März 2009)

Das aber auch keiner sieht was hinter den Kosten steckt.... Wir Techniker arbeiten nicht für Luft.


----------

